# Overhauled LensLight™ <updated beam shots R2 & K2>



## LensBright (Sep 15, 2008)

Dear CPF Members,

I have been a flashaholic forever and found my way over to CandlePower Forums from Usual Suspect Network. I recently began some work with Chapman-Leonard Studio Equipment the creator of the LensLight™ and was immediately intrigued. Unfortunately the LensLight™ is no longer produced. I saw the lights potential and asked for the ability to reengineer and streamline the light within their parameters. The resulting prototype of the modded LensLight™ encompassed custom engineering, precision manufacturing, and hand assembly. I will be building limited quantities as the process is substantially expensive and not under CL production. I have never been much of a poster in any forum, but I am very passionate about this light. I am not Chapman-Leonard and the lights are not produced by LensLight™, but may continually represent these flashlights in the future if the new custom product proves itself.

Sincerley,
LensBright

Overhauled C/L Enterprise LensLight™. Check out first prototypes.
MADE in USA.

Modded Lens Light Specs:
v (2) AA Batteries
v Patented Focusable Aspherical Lens System
v McClicky Tail Cap Forward Clicky Switch
v High Tolerance American CNC Machining 
v 7075 Aluminum Construction
v Type III Hard-Anodize 
v Premium Bin CREE XR-E R2 LED
v Premium Bin LUMILEDS K2 w/TFFC
v Fully Regulated Light Engine

*Energizer Lithium AA batteries used in LensLight™ for beam profile photos.


























Extreme narrow focus with 2(AA) LensLight™ CREE XR-E R2 @ 30yds 25 sec





Narrow focus with 2(AA) LensLight™ CREE XR-E R2 @ 30yds 25 sec





Mid flood spot focus with 2(AA) LensLight™ CREE XR-E R2 @ 30yds 20 sec





Flood focus with 2(AA) LensLight™ CREE XR-E R2 @ 30yds 15 sec





Energizer Lithium (2) CR123 750ma 6.0 volts TIR optic 235+ lumens @ 30yds 15 sec


----------



## datiLED (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

Wow!


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

I did send them a message a year back about the Cree LEDs. They said they will do mire research and compare it with the Luxeon.

Seems like a great light, :goodjob:

What settings were the pictures taken with?

:welcome:


----------



## MWClint (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

:welcome:


Aspherical + McClicky + 7075 + R2 

Wow is right!
oo:


----------



## darkzero (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*



Gunner12 said:


> What settings were the pictures taken with?


 






Those are very nice beamshots!


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

:wow:
The beamshots should be intense without the famous Cree lines ( the die )
How about some beamshots with the eluded K2 TFFC?


----------



## LukeA (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*



Gunner12 said:


> I did send them a message a year back about the Cree LEDs. They said they will do mire research and compare it with the Luxeon.
> 
> Seems like a great light, :goodjob:
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------
File name: IMG_0593.jpg

Camera make: Canon
Camera model: Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XTi
Date/Time: 2008:08:27 16:39:05
Flash used: No
Focal length: 32.0mm (35mm equiv.: 52mm)
CCD width: 22.28mm
Exposure time: 25.000 s
Aperture: f/2.8
ISO equiv.: 400
Metering Mode: matrix


----------



## ambientmind (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*



LukeA said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Exposure time: 25.000 s
> Aperture: f/2.8
> ISO equiv.: 400


Hence the HID like beamshots. 
I think comparison beamshots would give a more realistic view of what this light can do.


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

The LensLight is a precision instrument more like a camera lens than a flashlight. 

I have one modded with a SSC P4. It doesn't focus down to the sharp image of the die as the original Lux did, but close. The SSC die is lower by just enough that I get a fuzzy die image. 

Does your Cree version focus to a sharp image of the die?

Will you be offerring the turbohead as well?


----------



## saabluster (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

Come on you know it doesn't look like that in real life. :tsk: How much current is the LED seeing? 



LensBright said:


> Extreme narrow focus with 2(AA) LensLight™ CREE XR-E R2 @ 30yds


----------



## LensBright (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

LUMILEDS K2 w/TFFC Light Engine 









LensBright :rock:


----------



## Packhorse (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*



saabluster said:


> Come on you know it doesn't look like that in real life. :tsk: How much current is the LED seeing?



Dont spoil the illusion!! :shakehead


----------



## Thujone (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

25 second exposure on that pic... You would be amazed the amount of light I can get out of anything over the course of 25 seconds. An exposure that long on my Sony R1 turns night into day.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

I would be more interested if this was in a single CR123-sized format.
Please make the pictures more representative of what the eye sees at night.


----------



## LensBright (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

I apologize for any misconception the previous beam profile shots may have caused. The outdoor tree shots provided exceptional visibility of the beam profile at different points of focus over a 30 yd distance. I will be posting more comparative beam shots to provide you with a more accurate real world portrayal.

*Updated first post* with comparative profile shot* (Malkoff p60 drop in)

LensLight™ CREE XR-E R2 @ 6yds (flood to narrow focus w/ diffused spot focus)
(Background screen Height 53in. Length 88in)


----------



## LensBright (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™*

LensLight™ on *left*
3cell D Mag-Lite //////////////// 3cell D Mag-Lite //////////////// Malkoff p60 drop in









Creemator (ultra high) ///////////2cell AA Mag-Lite ///////////Surefire L5










Gdup (high)





*Energizer lithium batteries (AA) (CR123)
*Energizer Alkaline batteries (D Cell)



LED Zeppelin said:


> The LensLight is a precision instrument more like a camera lens than a flashlight.
> 
> I have one modded with a SSC P4. It doesn't focus down to the sharp image of the die as the original Lux did, but close. The SSC die is lower by just enough that I get a fuzzy die image.
> 
> ...


 
The light now incorporates a custom double lens system rather than the single or triple. The double lens allows the user optimal range of beam spread for a wider range of use, from close quarters use to extreme throw. 

LensBright :thumbsup:


----------



## LensBright (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™ <updated beam shots>*

LensLight™ LUMILEDS K2 w/ TFFC @ 6yds (flood to narrow focus)
(Background screen Height 53in. Length 88in)


----------



## LensBright (Sep 21, 2008)

CREE XR-E R2 light engine 









LensBright


----------



## Patriot (Sep 22, 2008)

Realistic comparisons do help some, although outdoor shots would be even better. Thanks for posting the ones that you did so far though.

What current is the LED running at?


----------



## LensBright (Sep 24, 2008)

First run now available!

LensBright :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have modified these yourself and now have a limited run for sale, which I take it is now the case, you will need to open a sale thread in the correct sub-forum - Custom & Modified B/S/T.

_Edit: OK, I see you have done that._


----------



## OceanView (Sep 26, 2008)

Seems like a lot of care and engineering has gone into this light. Was/is there a specific application that this light was intended for? Sorry, but I'm not familiar with the original LensLight at all. 

I mean, a 2AA aspheric is a bit unusual since most people who want throw go with a bigger, more powerful format with their aspherics, so I'm just trying to picture under what circumstances this light would "shine" (including its 2AA format). Thanks!


----------



## iocheretyanny (Sep 26, 2008)

LensBright said:


> First run now available!
> 
> LensBright :thumbsup:


What is the cost?


----------



## Illum (Sep 26, 2008)

LensBright said:


>



wow, lenslight has came a long way

the only one I knew of was the old luxI version
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/cl_lenslight.htm
auto timer AND DEAD FLAT regulation to boot

CREEs, really is a sign of changes to come:thumbsup:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 29, 2008)

I followed the Lens-light introduction closely when introduced on this forum.And immediately thought it was a light with potential.
I see you have improved it some 
Which is good.


If i may be so bald to say my opinion on this.

The light has some design issues...it probably works great,but it looks like 
it was made 30 years ago.
A more rugged up to date look would probably be the only thing stopping this light from beeing popular.

Maybe a more utilitarian look,so that you feel it can take a beating.
I have not held a LensLight in my hands but just the look of it makes me not want to..It doesent look like a tool.Thats what im trying to say.


I would love to try one of these one day,but for now i`ll pass.


Keep up the good work though 
Benny


----------



## Edwood (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™ <updated beam shots R2 & K2>*



MorpheusT1 said:


> The light has some design issues...it probably works great,but it looks like
> it was made 30 years ago.
> A more rugged up to date look would probably be the only thing stopping this light from beeing popular.
> 
> ...



I definitely agree with you here. I understand the retro mont blanc pen type look, but I think with it's camera lens like feature, a better visual design influence would be camera lenses.

Check out high end Carl Zeiss and Leica lenses for influences. I think something along those lines will really match the name and concept behind the LensLight.

Looking forward to a CR123 based LenLight.


----------



## greenlight (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™ <updated beam shots R2 & K2>*

I think it's cool.


----------



## merkaba (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Overhauled LensLight™ <updated beam shots R2 & K2>*

Yeah i agree, i think this is one of the coolest looking lights ive ever seen! I love the retro look!


----------



## Burgess (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, it looks nice !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## applevision (Nov 12, 2008)

I too like the look... and yet the criticism is interesting... I like the look, but agree--I don't think I would carry one. It seems more like a collector's piece.

Yet I am fascinated by this technology! I want to play with the lens system terribly! 

Also: I agree that the size is a tough sell in a way... it's like the Fenix TK11 is not much thicker, and seems to be actually shorter or nearly the same length, and there is no way that this can keep up with the TK11 in terms of throw and output. But I know a lot of folks like 2AA lights so this is more of a personal thing. I just feel like the market is sort of "U-shaped"--there is a peak of interest in the BIG dogs and in the little pups. The stuff in the middle is a harder sell, you know? 

So yeah, I think a CR123 or 18650 would be a very nice form factor for this light and would probably really boost the performance. Or, on the other hand, you could make a gorgeous little single AA light or perhaps AAA light with a smooth lens mechanism. Either one of those I'd love to check out. I think also though, going for a sleek look would be really good. 

Wow, what a neat light!

:twothumbs


----------



## gswitter (Nov 13, 2008)

applevision said:


> ...and there is no way that this can keep up with the TK11 in terms of throw


Care to wager on that? 

Even the K2 model will out throw the TK11. The TK11 is well ahead in total output, but the LensLight throws very well when slightly defocused.


----------



## applevision (Nov 23, 2008)

gswitter said:


> Care to wager on that?
> 
> Even the K2 model will out throw the TK11. The TK11 is well ahead in total output, but the LensLight throws very well when slightly defocused.



Good point, I was sloppy in the way I put that. This thing can probably focus so tightly that it would be very hard to outthrow it. I guess I mean in throwing a big, bright usable beam for a long time--I was really just getting at AA lights vs. bigger 18650 lights. Clearly, however, a lens-based system would be amazing on some of the bigger lights. I think that part of the fanaticism about the Surefire Optimus stems from the fact that they apparently are going to have an adjustable beam of some sort--I'm not exactly sure how. Sorry, I didn't mean to


----------



## iocheretyanny (Mar 19, 2009)

applevision said:


> Good point, I was sloppy in the way I put that. This thing can probably focus so tightly that it would be very hard to outthrow it. I guess I mean in throwing a big, bright usable beam for a long time--I was really just getting at AA lights vs. bigger 18650 lights. Clearly, however, a lens-based system would be amazing on some of the bigger lights. I think that part of the fanaticism about the Surefire Optimus stems from the fact that they apparently are going to have an adjustable beam of some sort--I'm not exactly sure how. Sorry, I didn't mean to



Actually the beam is very usable even when fully focased for throw.


----------

